# broken heart



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

ok i'm only 14 and relationships at my age really aren't that big of a deal but i just got my heart broken for the first time last night...my boyfriend of acouple months told me it was over, without warning or anything, just like that. it was horrible, the pain was so awful it was even worse than the things that come along with IBS. i'm not even really sure why it hit me that hard cuz i like i said i am young but he gave me my first kiss and i've never been that emotionally attached to someone like that before and to have it taken away so fast was so hard for me. i think we go through enough emotionally and physcially already with our IBS then you add stuff like this and it just completley makes your life a living hell. i'm sure i'll get over him but as of right now i could really use a shoulder to cry on. thanks for listening to me i really needed to vent




























Claire


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I suggest you do two things. 1.) Spend some time with friends. 2.) Try to always keep yourself busy with either work or some hobby, so you don't have time to think about him and so you feel like you are productive. I had my major heart-break when I was sixteen, and these things definitely helped. I also used write a in my journal when I felt like too much was building up.-wishing you the best,Julia


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

thanks for your advice and sympathy Aeeda. i'm trying to concentrate on other things right now but i see him every day at school and he said some not so nice things about me to one of my friends so that just makes it even harder for me to get over him and not hate his guts....which i'm trying hard not to do but its not exactly working for me at the moment. i haven't talked to him since we broke up and it really was a pretty good break up not mean and rude by any means so i would actually really like to talk to him as of now, i'm not sure if it would be uncomfortable- i don't think i'd know what to say. who knows its 8th grade, a lot happens! - Claire


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Nothing wrong with hating his guts if he deserves it. Everybody has the right to end a relationship at any time. So you shouldn't hate him simply for that. The way I see it is, when a relationship works, it's a big miracle. Most of the time, though, someone ends up with a broken heart. I'm sure you'll break some hearts of your own at some point. But if you hate him for the way he treated you or the way he's treating you now, it's perfectly fine as long as the hate doesn't become the center of your life. My boyfriend still hates his ex from six years ago, and he's still psychologically healthy.Oh, and it's probably not a good idea to seek his company at this point. You could talk to him when you see him, but keep it superficial. I know it's hard. I'm telling you this, but meanwhile I've been guilty of this mistake over and over again. (When I was dumped at 16 I wrote him a really long love letter. I don't recommend doing that, but if you really want to, do it.) A lot of people make the mistake of keeping in touch with their ex's. Break-ups feel very unnatural, and people try to make them as smooth as possible. Just keep in mind that there is no such thing as friends/ex-lovers.


----------

